# Summit Fall Classic - October 14th



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a great early season race to get you all ready for the indoor on-road season! The *Summit Fall Classic* held at Ft. Wayne, Indiana's Summit R/C Raceway on Sunday October 14th. Trophies for first through third in each class. Only a $20 entry fee!

Check out the Race Flyer at this LINK, or the link on the Summit website at www.summitrcraceway.com.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: Count me in...T/C 13.5 foam


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: Count me in...T/C 13.5...Speed GT 4300...1/12th Stock...is that all come on what will I do with all my free time :freak: .... o yeah :drunk:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Gees ken......your just doin that so you dont have to turn marshall......your gonna need another Ice to keep those batts goin....I picked up one of those Duratrax Dischargers for 12.50 shipped


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm there


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

What motors are you running in 1/12 stock Brushed or Brushless?

Steve Dunn


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

On the flyer it states brushed if I am correct.

Guys - plan on coming out and running if I can and want to know the best bang for the buck hotel/motel out there. Too bad my buddy that lived out there moved to NC last year.

Looks like a good track and lots of fun.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Brushed only in 1/12 stock, 
If enough show up I'm sure they will make a brushless class

1/10 T/C foam stock is brushed or brushless 13.5

1/10 Speed GT is 19t or 4300


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

clarkwhoracing said:


> On the flyer it states brushed if I am correct.
> 
> Guys - plan on coming out and running if I can and want to know the best bang for the buck hotel/motel out there. Too bad my buddy that lived out there moved to NC last year.
> 
> Looks like a good track and lots of fun.


There are several hotels nearby. Most are fairly inexpensive. Here is the list off of the Summit Raceway Website.

Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641, Knights Inn 260-484-2669 Best Inns 260-483-0091,Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711, Econo Lodge 260-484-6262, Travel Inn
260-484-6764, Motel 6 260-482-3972, Valu Lodge 260-482-4511, Quality Inn and FunDome (probably more expensive)

John


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

clarkwhoracing said:


> On the flyer it states brushed if I am correct.
> 
> Guys - plan on coming out and running if I can and want to know the best bang for the buck hotel/motel out there. Too bad my buddy that lived out there moved to NC last year.
> 
> Looks like a good track and lots of fun.



Clark.....Stay at the RedRoof ask for a room on the east side of the motel...that way your a stones throw from some of the finest entertainment Ft.Wayne has to offer...... :woohoo: see ya there :woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

..... I just printed off 30 entry forms and will distribute down here in Indy.......


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> Clark.....Stay at the RedRoof ask for a room on the east side of the motel...that way your a stones throw from some of the finest entertainment Ft.Wayne has to offer...... :woohoo: see ya there :woohoo:


Thanks for the heads up.

I want to make it out but trying to get a buddy to go with right now so it is not a solo journey.

:hat:


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I want to make it out but trying to get a buddy to go with right now so it is not a solo journey.
> 
> :hat:


Hope to see ya there man its only 100 miles or so for me :freak: so I can imagine a co-pilot would be helpfull......


JAK....I dropped off 30 entry forms at Htown south...I ran off 60 more copies and will get them to htown north and take some to Indy slots so hopefully there will be a big turn out :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hopefully there will be a new layout for this race, eh?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

fergie said:


> Hopefully there will be a new layout for this race, eh?



There will be a new layout starting this sunday October 7th......At least that was the plan from last weekend.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

fergie said:


> Hopefully there will be a new layout for this race, eh?


New Lay-out will go down this Sunday...eh!


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

is that a question????eh...


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes, a new layout will be run this Sunday with the long straight away. It should be the same as the one we run for the trophy race.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Just a reminder that this Sunday will be our first trophy race of the season. The competition in 1/12 scale should be really close as well as in GT and Touring Stock. A lot of the regular Sunday racers have really got their cars hooked up. 

John


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

jak43 said:


> Just a reminder that this Sunday will be our first trophy race of the season. The competition in 1/12 scale should be really close as well as in GT and Touring Stock. A lot of the regular Sunday racers have really got their cars hooked up.
> 
> John



HOOKED UP  :freak: :drunk:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Crptracer said:


> HOOKED UP  :freak: :drunk:


Are those pics of the Turn Marshalls during your race?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> Are those pics of the Turn Marshalls during your race?



Wow that hurts ken  ....With comments like these no wonder your only friend is sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Crptracer said:


> Miller Time said:
> 
> 
> > Crptracer said:
> ...


 Actually Steve, I think Ken was marshalling your heat, so he was talking about himself. No wonder Mitch is your only friend! LOL!!! j/k...

-Sean


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

That sounds great about the guys getting the GT cars dialed in. I bet the track spray is helping a lot. I also will be there this sunday for the big race.

p.s. If I do not show please dont get mad or bring it up 3-4 months later to show that I am a wishy washy kinda guy, I might have some thing very important come up, that would make it so I can't make this sunday. 

But other than that bring on the GT....

seth


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

I will throw my entry into GT Sun. as well. As long as Nick's gets my body in and I can do a quick rattle can job Sat.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

airborn said:


> p.s. If I do not show please dont get mad or bring it up 3-4 months later to show that I am a wishy washy kinda guy, I might have some thing very important come up, that would make it so I can't make this sunday. seth


I'm not one to procrastinate 3-4 months...Lets start picking on the guy trying to come up with excuses now   

Good to see you still interested, hope to see you out Sunday.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Looks like Speed GT sunday for me.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Speed GT class,
Does it have to be a Lemans style body or will any ol Vette ot Viper body do?
All I have are regular sedan bodys but I do know the local shop has some standard sports car bodys.
later
Dayton


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

1armed1 said:


> Speed GT class,
> Does it have to be a Lemans style body or will any ol Vette ot Viper body do?
> All I have are regular sedan bodys but I do know the local shop has some standard sports car bodys.
> later
> Dayton


The Protoform Corvette works quite well Dayton...

-Sean


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Sean,
Is that the standard vette?
Gotta find one first, I think the local shops has some proto form stuff but mainly hpi.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

1armed1 said:


> Sean,
> Is that the standard vette?
> Gotta find one first, I think the local shops has some proto form stuff but mainly hpi.


Yeah, but I didn't realize it was discontinued. I ran the HPI Mercedes CLK GTR last year and I really liked it. Part # 7046... A couple of guys had the new Viper on Tuesday and it looked good too...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Hustler said:


> I ran the HPI Mercedes CLK GTR last year and I really liked it.
> 
> [/img]


If you liked it so much...how come your so rough with it???


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I ordered a couple of the viper gts-r bodies, and yes Protoform has discontinued all of there Vette bodies.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> If you liked it so much...how come your so rough with it???






Wish you guys would keep your pillow talk out of the thread....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Convict....you have P.M


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

1armed1 said:


> I ordered a couple of the viper gts-r bodies, and yes Protoform has discontinued all of there Vette bodies.



They handle very well, I used the bigger of the 2 wings that come with it, and slam it down :woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> They handle very well, I used the bigger of the 2 wings that come with it, and slam it down :woohoo:


 I ran that body about three years ago and thought it worked pretty good. I'll be great to see ya again Dayton.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll set them up with the big wing and lay'em down on the shocktowers. :thumbsup: 

What time does the track open sunday?I'm bringing Corey Gadd with me and he has never ran a rubber tire car before,he might need a little track time.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Open at 8:00 am racin at 11:00....C-ya there :woohoo:


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

1armed1 said:


> I'll set them up with the big wing and lay'em down on the shocktowers. :thumbsup: QUOTE] Make sure you leave room for your tires to clear the upper fenders because of suspension travel with the softer set up for rubber tires to grip better.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Would someone please define what a legal Speed GT body is. Thanks.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

A Speed GT body is a production 2 door body. However, the Protoform Cadilac body is legal because they are racing it in real life GT racing. I think this body works pretty good. I predict it to be the "corvette" of the 07/08 season. And if you get one, you can't paint it pink, I own that. :thumbsup: 

Ben


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Ben
You racing this Sunday?
David


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't ask him, you need to ask his 'Boss'


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

LOL!!!! What you running this weekend Ken?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> Don't ask him, you need to ask his 'Boss'


THAT does it! Your azz iz grazz dude! :hat: 

I can't race this Sunday. I have some buisness in the afternoon. I should be able to pop in and check everyone out though. I need some GT action.

Ben


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

sportpak said:


> I predict it to be the "corvette" of the 07/08 season. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


 Only since I wont be racing tues night!!!!  

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

dasupacat said:


> LOL!!!! What you running this weekend Ken?


Definetly 1/12 stock, depending on how the practice goes with it maybe foam T/C stock


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

airborn said:


> Only since I wont be racing tues night!!!!
> 
> seth


I know dude. Speed GT misses you. Get that shift changed.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Someone gona have a truer for TC tires? I got some tires that need cut


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I had a great time as always, thanks for a well ran show.

Sean, you have a pm.


Dayton


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great racing. Nice to see some new people from out of town along with our regular Fort Wayne guys. Thanks to Dale for the nice trophies and helping with tech and also to Ken and Steve who helped with the track. We will be racing next Sunday so I hope to see a good turnout again.

John


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Great day of racing, 
Congrats to John on the TQ and 2nd finish in 1/12 stock :thumbsup: 
and good to see Seth return to TQ and win the GT race. :wave: 

Thanks to all who showed up and with the close racing in T/C foam Stock and especially 1/12 stock we should have a great winter season. Racing that close will definetly result in everyone getting faster and hopefully more word getting out and growing the field size. 

ALso the Traction spray seemed to be well recieved... :drunk:


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I had a great time. Can wait until next week.

Steve Dunn


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice job in sedan Ken, I'll be back in the near future to run more sedan with ya.
Maybe I'll have my R1 and 13.5 soon.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Thanks fellas, it was a good race. Thanks Dale!



1armed1 said:


> Sean, you have a pm.
> 
> 
> Dayton


Got it. Thanks Dayton. Fun racing with you again. Come back next Sunday...

-Sean


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

First time I've run on-road at Ft. Wayne. I liked the layout. It was a bit tight in spots, but overall was a fun layout to drive. I also enjoyed running the Speed GT class. Didn't do bad for the first time running a rubber tire TC class on carpet. I've always enjoyed running a class with such different bodies. In fact, I don't think any of the 8 cars in the A-main had the same body. Now if I can just remember next time to tighten down my wheel nut in the main!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> First time I've run on-road at Ft. Wayne. I liked the layout. It was a bit tight in spots, but overall was a fun layout to drive. I also enjoyed running the Speed GT class. Didn't do bad for the first time running a rubber tire TC class on carpet. I've always enjoyed running a class with such different bodies. In fact, I don't think any of the 8 cars in the A-main had the same body. Now if I can just remember next time to tighten down my wheel nut in the main!



Brian....you should come up more often... I always tighten my wheel nuts....Its just the one behind the wheel I have trouble with :freak: ...Great time as always...good turn out even though Sean abd Ken were there....With those 2 there I think we need cubical walls w/chicken wire over the tops to catch the flying debris :wave: .......When is the next big event????????// :woohoo:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Good time yesterday. Good runs Seth. I was trying.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Hey guys I needed that day of road racing!!! It really didnt matter how I did I just needed to run that over priced led sled of mine.... Dave you are getting there for sure, a couple of times you stayed right with me for 10-15 laps. Any way keep the carpet sprayed for me till I can return for Tues night racing I really liked what it did for tracktion. :thumbsup: 

seth


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks to the racers and for everyones support for our first Fall Classic race. Brian, what do you mean not bad for your first rubber tire Speed GT race? You did "extremely" well and if you show up with a more serious car next time you'll probably do even better for sure. Great competition in every class made calling the races a lot of fun. Next big on-road race New Years Day. Hope to see everyone back for it.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a link to the results of the Fall Classic - Fall Classic Results

Wish I could have been there. Had to work on a Sunday.


----------

